# panting in an older golden



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I would keep an eye on this but I don't think you have a problem. I don't have the stamina that I had when I was 19. Not a surprise, I pant much more easily now.


----------



## Sammy's Ma (Dec 9, 2015)

Did the vet do a thyroid test? It is a simple blood test. My Sammy started panting just like you describe and the test showed underactive thyroid, the treatment was just a tiny pill twice a day and seemed to help him a lot. Good luck


----------

